# my new John deere 400



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I got this 400 from the John Deere dealership I work at, a costumer brought it in because it burns oil and he wanted us to try and fix it, we found out it has a bad cylinder. I dot know how bad it is yet. when we told him it has a bad cylinder he deiced he was going to recycle it! so I told the costumer I would pay his "Campbell tractor" bill if he let me keep the 400 and he saw happy with that idea so that's how I got it!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The 400 was back in the day when JD actually made good machines...... Sunstrand hydro and the Kohler K532 opposed twin. 532 parts are getting hard to find. Here's a link to a master rebuild kit for one. $550 seems kind of pricey, but it's actual a pretty good deal for all that comes in the kit. Pretty much everything except valve guides

K532 Master Rebuild Kit


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I compression tested it last night, the left cylinder has 80PSI and the right has 100PSI it burns some oil so I'm wondering if one of the valve guides is leaking oil in to the cylinder and compression in to the crank case?? is there any way to test that?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Leak down test tells you way more than a compression test.....

Leakdown Test


----------

